# Bahia grass in my centipede grass



## Ronnie T (Mar 22, 2012)

Year before last, during the N. Florida drought, some bahia grass stole it's way into my centipede lawn.
This bahia grass is now spotted throughout my lawn, it needs cutting every three days and it's annoying me reallllllly bad.
Any ideas for killing it without destroying my other lawn?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ally or Cimarron


----------



## state159 (Mar 23, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Ally or Cimarron




x2. Spray with caution because it will also kill roses and other shrubs. (I'm sorry Mama).


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 23, 2012)

But it will not kill my centipede??

.


----------



## state159 (Mar 24, 2012)

No, it won't kill the centipede. It may slow the growth of centipede but it will not kill it, if mixed according to the instructions. I think 2 oz. of Ally or Cimmaron mixed with water will cover 6 acres. It will not kill Bahia overnight but slowly and you will notice that you will not see the seedheads like you use to.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 24, 2012)

The best way I found is to ...

Let the bahia come to seed... you know the "black V" "Victory sign" ... then spray ... I get better control for some reason doing it that way.   

I mix at about 1 oz per acre... that is Ally... I have not used Cimaron myself....

Poast brand herbicide will also work too... not as well as Ally, but less expensive.


----------



## no clever name (Mar 24, 2012)

If it's just a few spots, pull it out by hand.  It may take a few growing cycles if you don't get the rhizomes.


----------

